# MIA mk1 Fluid capacities and specifications:



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

Knowledge sticky on 
Fluid capacities and specifications:
is just an image, which has gone.... not ideal 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... o#p1737388


----------

